# Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143)



## candle

HI all,
I have a question regarding visa 143. According to DIAC website, it stated

_*"If you are granted this visa you will have a waiting period before you are eligible to receive most social security payments.

Waiting periods are generally two (2) years for most social security payments and ten (10) years for age pension payments (exemption may apply)"*_

As far as I understand this, it means that after two years, my parents can excess to a certain Centrelink benefits? Like the ones that helps them while they find a job? Or do they have to wait until 10 years later?

Also, this website also said

_*You are not eligible for Centrelink benefits until you have lived in Australia as a permanent resident for two years.*_

Ok so does it mean that my parents have to wait 2 years until they can access centrelink help, or they have to wait 4 years in total ( 2 years waiting period, and another two living in australia as permanent resident)

Don't get me wrong, my parents are always willing to work and will work their butts off. However, if the worst case happens, means that they are unable to find a job ( They have an engineering degree and a pharmacist degree back in my home country but i assume they gonna be useless here). Also they are having good jobs back in my country, if we are willing to pay big money to give up everything back there to come here for a better chance, i just wanna make sure that we have a back up plan for them before we put our foot down.

I'm looking forwards to seeing your responses; any help is much appreciated 
Many thanks and best regards


----------



## GBP

I think they need to wait for 2 years AFTER their PR have been granted to start receiving Centrelink payments.


----------



## Rahul_at_HumanServices

deleted post


----------



## Rahul_at_HumanServices

Hi Candle, I'm Rahul and I work at the Australian Government Department of Human Services in a team that responds to enquiries about Centrelink on social media sites like this one.

Migrants to Australia may be eligible for a range of payments and services from the Department of Human Services. This includes Newstart Allowance, which is a payment to help people looking for work and the Age Pension. I'd encourage you to find out more information at the link below:

Migrants, refugees and visitors

It's important to note though, that newly arrived migrants must generally serve a waiting period of 104 weeks presence in Australia as a permanent visa holder (not four as queried in your question) before being eligible to apply for a concession card or most social security payments such as Newstart Allowance. To qualify for the Age Pension, new migrants must generally reside in Australia as a permanent resident for ten years. Waiting periods do not apply to family assistance paments.

It may be useful to know that , as permanent visa holders, your parents may be able to register as job-seekers only with the Department by visiting a Service Centre and be able to access some job-search resources. This includes an Assessment Subsidy for Overseas Trained Professionals. There is information about this subsidy at:

Assessment Subsidy for Overseas Trained Professionals

You've indicated that your parents will be on a Visa Subclass 143 when they arrive in Australia. There is more information on specific eligibility criteria for social security assistance for this Visa Subclass at the link below:

9.2.2.360 Visa Subclass 143 Contributory Parent (Migrant)

As you may be aware, an Assurance of Support may be required before Visa Subclass 143 is granted. This means that your parents' assurer will be required to support them in Australia for a period of time (generally ten years) before they can claim certain Human Services payments. Regardless of the circumstances, if a payment such as Newstart Allowance is claimed during the Assurance of Support period, this will become a debt to the assurer that they will need to repay. More information here:

Assurance of Support

If you'd like to speak to a Customer Service Officer for further information, you can leave details here and a staff member will get back to you https://secure.centrelink.gov.au/sims/index.cfm


----------



## vishalbhasin11

*143*

Hi Rahul,

My Mum migrated from India 2 years ago on 143 Visa and i am agree with you post below that she is not entitled for payments until next 8 years. Now my mum started working in Australia almost year ago and was injured at work with 1st Month and employer denied to give her work cover claim..

Currently she has disability and cannot work and on the other side she is not eligible for any payments.

Is there any special payments under 143 subclass for people with disability?

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## Madinah

*payment*

Hi Vishal

If your mother was injured at work she should be entitled to workcover payments which is an insurance scheme for people injured at work. There may however be some criteria she would need to meet in order to qualify.
Possibly also she may be entitled to a disability pension but she has medicare already I understand.

Madinah


----------



## Ryan the wizard of oz

candle said:


> HI all,
> I have a question regarding visa 143. According to DIAC website, it stated
> 
> _*"If you are granted this visa you will have a waiting period before you are eligible to receive most social security payments.
> 
> Waiting periods are generally two (2) years for most social security payments and ten (10) years for age pension payments (exemption may apply)"*_
> 
> As far as I understand this, it means that after two years, my parents can excess to a certain Centrelink benefits? Like the ones that helps them while they find a job? Or do they have to wait until 10 years later?
> 
> Also, this website also said
> 
> _*You are not eligible for Centrelink benefits until you have lived in Australia as a permanent resident for two years.*_
> 
> Ok so does it mean that my parents have to wait 2 years until they can access centrelink help, or they have to wait 4 years in total ( 2 years waiting period, and another two living in australia as permanent resident)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my parents are always willing to work and will work their butts off. However, if the worst case happens, means that they are unable to find a job ( They have an engineering degree and a pharmacist degree back in my home country but i assume they gonna be useless here). Also they are having good jobs back in my country, if we are willing to pay big money to give up everything back there to come here for a better chance, i just wanna make sure that we have a back up plan for them before we put our foot down.
> 
> I'm looking forwards to seeing your responses; any help is much appreciated
> Many thanks and best regards


Two years is the required waiting time once the application has been approved for the Centrelink benefits. You mentioned; _if we are willing to pay big money to give up everything back there to come here for a better chance_ I'm assuming of course that you are permanent resident or citizen of Australia yes? This would make you their sponsor.

Kind regards


----------



## ElaineL

*Travel*

Hello,

My mum was granted visa subclass 143 on 28 Mar 2013 with special code 8515. She arrived in sydney on 12 May 2013. She would like to travel oversea from 20 Aug to 18 Nov 2014.

My questions are:
1. What is the special code 8515?
2. Could she come back to australia as permanent resident after she left australia.

Any help is so much appreciated. Thanks a lot!

Kind regards,
Elaine.


----------



## Maggie-May24

I assume you mean condition 8515? Any conditions will be fully explained on the visa grant notice, e.g.

"Condition - 8501
The visa holder must maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance during their stay in Australia....."

If she's been granted a 143 visa, she is a permanent resident. She can live in Australia indefinitely, and can travel freely for the first 5 years (after which she needs to either get a Resident Return Visa to be able to come and go for another 5 years, or become an Australian citizen).


----------



## GBP

I just googled "condition 8515" and this is what I have found:

"The holder of the visa must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia."

9.3.5.150 Visa Condition 8515 | Guide to Social Security Law

kinda interesting for a parent visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl

I believe 8515 is just one that says she can't marry or enter a de facto relationship before first arrival on her visa... hopefully someone can confirm that.


----------



## ElaineL

Thank you so much for your replies. So appreciated for your helps! 
Best regards,
Elaine.


----------



## M3M

Hi,
I am about to be granted 189 visa. I am hoping my parents will join me on contributory parents visa after I've moved and lived in Australia for two years. 

My question is similar: could they claim social security after they get their visa and they have also lived in Australia for two years? I am thinking of worse come to worst and I know it can be difficult to find a job especially for my mom whose English isnt very good.
I read in one of the posts if they apply for social security I, who will be the assurer, will have to pay for this. Would this come out of the $14,000 assurance money? Or would I have to pay more?

And do they have to wait for 10 years before getting state pension even after becoming citizen? 

Thank you


----------



## aussiesteve

M3M said:


> Hi,
> I am about to be granted 189 visa. I am hoping my parents will join me on contributory parents visa after I've moved and lived in Australia for two years.
> 
> My question is similar: could they claim social security after they get their visa and they have also lived in Australia for two years? I am thinking of worse come to worst and I know it can be difficult to find a job especially for my mom whose English isnt very good.
> I read in one of the posts if they apply for social security I, who will be the assurer, will have to pay for this. Would this come out of the $14,000 assurance money? Or would I have to pay more?
> 
> And do they have to wait for 10 years before getting state pension even after becoming citizen?
> 
> Thank you


I think you need to recheck the real costs, the visa is $47,120 + $10,000 surety each!
Don't forget there are also other criteria that need to be considered as well.


----------



## Runa

That's 57k for *each* parent yeah?


----------



## M3M

Thanks for quick reply.

What other criteria do you mean? 

The way I understood it, it is about $50,000 each for the visa and $14000 assurance. I mean, bearing in mind Australia is expensive to live in, if one or both of my parents couldnt find a job soon after arriving in the country then their social security cost could add up to more than $14000 paid in bond! What happens then? 

I am really thinking about the worst possible scenario!


----------



## aussiesteve

M3M said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> What other criteria do you mean?
> 
> The way I understood it, it is about $50,000 each for the visa and $14000 assurance. I mean, bearing in mind Australia is expensive to live in, if one or both of my parents couldnt find a job soon after arriving in the country then their social security cost could add up to more than $14000 paid in bond! What happens then?
> 
> I am really thinking about the worst possible scenario!


Things such as balance of family test etc.
If you check this link it will tell you what you need to qualify. http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/143.aspx


----------



## M3M

I think they meet balance of family. I will be in australia and my younger brother is living with my parents. 
However, my step mom has a daughter which we've never met and she hasnt heard of for years (she must be in her 20s). I was thinking of not mentioning her since they will take step children into account as well. I'm not sure how DIBP would find out, nobody knows where she is!


----------



## aussiesteve

M3M said:


> I think they meet balance of family. I will be in australia and my younger brother is living with my parents.
> However, my step mom has a daughter which we've never met and she hasnt heard of for years (she must be in her 20s). I was thinking of not mentioning her since they will take step children into account as well. I'm not sure how DIBP would find out, nobody knows where she is!


As they count step children as well i am afraid you will not meet the requirements as per this link https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/balance-family.htm#a


----------



## Becky26

aussiesteve said:


> As they count step children as well i am afraid you will not meet the requirements as per this link https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/balance-family.htm#a


aussiesteve is correct! The forms you fill out for the subclass 143 visa application asks for all the details of the family members. Lying to DIBP might end up being very expensive for you both emotionally and financially. IF they find out and you don't meed the balance of family test, they won't grant your parents the visa and you'll end up losing the visa application fees.

I have a question:- I thought the parents must first hold Contributory Parent (Temporary) (Subclass 173) to be able to apply for the Parent (Permanent) (Subclass 143) 2 years after they move to Australia? Or can they apply for the permanent one without waiting for initial 2 years?
Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl

Any statement that begins with "I'm not sure how DIBP would find out" is a Very Bad Idea (TM). Seriously - you'd be surprised what background checks done in your home country would turn up. Unless there's no record of your step-sister's birth in the country she was born in (highly unlikely) they would absolutely have a way to find out. I would do a consult with a MARA-registered migration agent just to make sure there's no way to argue she shouldn't count since you're not in touch with her - but honestly I don't think it matters and your parents won't qualify. But like I said - ask an agent to make sure. 

I would really not suggest just omitting her and hoping they won't find out. Even if you somehow managed to get the application through, there's nothing to keep them from finding out years later and deporting your parents because they obtained their visas fraudulently. I don't think that's something you want to see them go through.


----------



## aussiesteve

Becky26 said:


> aussiesteve is correct! The forms you fill out for the subclass 143 visa application asks for all the details of the family members. Lying to DIBP might end up being very expensive for you both emotionally and financially. IF they find out and you don't meed the balance of family test, they won't grant your parents the visa and you'll end up losing the visa application fees.
> 
> I have a question:- I thought the parents must first hold Contributory Parent (Temporary) (Subclass 173) to be able to apply for the Parent (Permanent) (Subclass 143) 2 years after they move to Australia? Or can they apply for the permanent one without waiting for initial 2 years?
> Look forward to your reply. Thanks for your help.
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


Hi Becky
I believe that you can apply for a 143 straight up, though I may be wrong !
As far as the OP and his question regarding how would the DIBP find out?
Well its simple the required medical exam will reveal all !


----------



## M3M

This is unfair especially when we are not in touch, as far as at least I am concerned she's dead. I wasn't planning on declaring her but I will get advice from an agent.

aussiesteve, how can a medical reveal there is another step child?


----------



## aussiesteve

M3M said:


> This is unfair especially when we are not in touch, as far as at least I am concerned she's dead. I wasn't planning on declaring her but I will get advice from an agent.
> 
> aussiesteve, how can a medical reveal there is another step child?


It isn't a matter of fairness , it is a matter of telling the truth. As others have said you don't want to find yourself in a situation where your deception backfires on you.
No registered migration agent would advise you to "forget" about the step sister, to do so would result in them losing their accreditation if they were found out.
All applicants have to undergo a full medical exam, so an examination of your stepmother by a medical practioner would certainly reveal she had given birth,;As my wife said they peered into every orifice she had!,


----------



## Engaus

You have to assume that DIBP are not stupid and that they havnt seen someone try to pull the wool over their eyes before. 

Given your step mother has been married before she would need to supply evidence of her divorce, which would give details of her ex husbands name. DIBP do background checks, if I had your step mothers name and date if birth I could jump on the internet right now and determine whether she ever had children or not - if I can do that I would hope DIBP were doing basic checks such as this given the databases they have access to.

So they will find out and then you will be looking at a ban and your parents wouldn't be able to even visit let alone live in Australia


----------



## M3M

aussiesteve, My younger brother is also a step brother from my step mom, I am the only child from my dads first marriage, could examination reveal how many times she's given birth?

Engaus, can you really check if someone has had a child online just by using their name and DOB?!

If this option is not possible,does anyone know if it is possible to start business in Australia with about $200-300,000 and get some sort of business visa? Thats roughly my parents assets worth (ie the house). I know there is this visa that requires $1.5 million dollars but thats too much. I am wondering if there are any other visas that will be granted with about 300k dollars? 
I dont know whether the fact that I, as one of their children, is holding permanent residence would make a difference?


----------



## aussiesteve

M3M said:


> aussiesteve, My younger brother is also a step brother from my step mom, I am the only child from my dads first marriage, could examination reveal how many times she's given birth?
> 
> Engaus, can you really check if someone has had a child online just by using their name and DOB?!
> 
> If this option is not possible,does anyone know if it is possible to start business in Australia with about $200-300,000 and get some sort of business visa? Thats roughly my parents assets worth (ie the house). I know there is this visa that requires $1.5 million dollars but thats too much. I am wondering if there are any other visas that will be granted with about 300k dollars?
> I dont know whether the fact that I, as one of their children, is holding permanent residence would make a difference?


There are no "CHEAP" business visas, and even the expensive ones require you to actually run the business and employ staff for at least 2 years.
As far as the situation with your step siblings, don't look for a way to try and hide the sister, it is Fraud! Something that is certainly not condoned on this forum.


----------



## Caylee

Deleted: Nevermind dont wanna offend anyone.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Posting that you intend to lie on a visa application isn't a way to gain any support. It's due to fraudulent visa applications that the process continues to get more difficult. If your parents aren't eligible for a parent visa, then they aren't. Not everyone is able to migrate to Australia just because they want to.


----------



## Engaus

I can look up some scary information on other people just by getting a free trial on Ancestory.com!!

So imagine what you can look up when you have access to the information on a divorce certificate, birth certificate etc etc, all the information that you will be required to submit for this visa. They do background checks for security reasons, they will be looking for relatives, connections etc. 

You having PR won't be of much help.

Business visas are expensive, I don't know much about them but it would require more than a few hundred thousand I would assume.

Can they get a skilled visa? A 457? Gives them 4 years in Australia with you and another 4 if they are able to renew it...otherwise there are tourist visas for parents. 

I would suggest speaking to a MARA agent, they can determine if there are any visa options, but they won't support you committing fraud.


----------



## shingle

All this is very informative & helpful I'm sure - & yes you can apply directly for 143 without 173.
But , having just gone through it myself, I just wanted to put people's minds at rest re. the notion that there is any sort of intimate examination on a female person for the purposes of the 143 Medical. This is absolutely not the case. At no point are you even required to remove your lower underwear. 
The examination extends to palpating the abdomen.nothing more intimate than that - as far as I am concerned an intimate examination for these purposes would amount to an assault. It is not a part of the Medical & in no way would any doctor involved be able to detect whether you had given birth at all.

however, yes all of your family history is asked for- including all your siblings' details, ( & step-siblings) there is no point at all in trying to deceive DIBP on these points, you will fail.


----------



## aussiesteve

shingle said:


> All this is very informative & helpful I'm sure - & yes you can apply directly for 143 without 173.
> But , having just gone through it myself, I just wanted to put people's minds at rest re. the notion that there is any sort of intimate examination on a female person for the purposes of the 143 Medical. This is absolutely not the case. At no point are you even required to remove your lower underwear.
> The examination extends to palpating the abdomen.nothing more intimate than that - as far as I am concerned an intimate examination for these purposes would amount to an assault. It is not a part of the Medical & in no way would any doctor involved be able to detect whether you had given birth at all.
> 
> however, yes all of your family history is asked for- including all your siblings' details, ( & step-siblings) there is no point at all in trying to deceive DIBP on these points, you will fail.


Well maybe it depends on which country the examanation is carried out, a number of my wife's friends had a similar examination from different medical practitioners at different locations in the Philippines.
I think it is fanciful to consider a proper medical examination carried out by a suitably qualified medical practitioner as an assault!


----------



## CollegeGirl

It could be that those doctors were not up-to-date on the requirements for the tests for Australia. A gynecological exam is NOT part of it, unless they have some reason to suspect there might be an issue of some kind. That said, the panel doctor I went to gave me a breast exam where one wasn't indicated, and made some pretty disparaging comments about my body at the same time (and that was in the US). So they're not all A+ doctors.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

I read somewhere that"For visas under the contributory parent category, the bond is $10,000 for the primary applicant and $4,000 for any additional adult applicants".

Is 10,000 one off or per year for the ten year period?

What's the total cost of a parent visa?


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> I read somewhere that"For visas under the contributory parent category, the bond is $10,000 for the primary applicant and $4,000 for any additional adult applicants".
> 
> Is 10,000 one off or per year for the ten year period?
> 
> What's the total cost of a parent visa?


The Bond is a once off fee and come on top of the visa fee which currently around $50,000 for each applicant.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Do you have a link to the website stating $50,000? I am struggling to find it.

Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> Do you have a link to the website stating $50,000? I am struggling to find it.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi here is a link to the visa application
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/143.aspx
Unfortunately it seems to only mentions the initial application fee not the extra $40000 plus you have to pay to get the actual visa issued.
It does however go into the other Condi you have to meet, like balance of family tests etc.


----------



## shingle

The $10k is called the Assurance of Support - so do your search for it under that title within the info on 143 visa. This is held for 10 years but repaid with interest if you have not claimed any of the specified benefits in that time. It's held at Commonwealth Bank as a bond , not with DIBP.


----------



## Maggie-May24

DIBP Fees are available here: Fees and charges for visas

For the CPV, you need to look under the "Live" tab and then "Parent". Scroll down to your visa (143) and it will show the basic application fee. You'll see in the Note column there are two references. 19d2 applies to anyone who didn't hold a 173 temporary visa, and 19j (scroll further down the page) explains the second fee. If you had a 173 visa already you'd have already paid a significant fee so it's not cheaper).


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Is it best to apply for 143 or go for 173 then 143?

I want to buy a home. I need money for the deposit but wish to allocate $100,000 to the contributory parents visa. Do you think it's wise for me to put money towards the house deposit (less $100,000). And when I get a mortgage then dump the $100,000 into the offset account (of the mortgage) until I am ready to apply for the parents visa?

Wish to sponsor two parents. My inlaws.


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> Is it best to apply for 143 or go for 173 then 143?
> 
> I want to buy a home. I need money for the deposit but wish to allocate $100,000 to the contributory parents visa. Do you think it's wise for me to put money towards the house deposit (less $100,000). And when I get a mortgage then dump the $100,000 into the offset account (of the mortgage) until I am ready to apply for the parents visa?
> 
> Wish to sponsor two parents. My inlaws.


I am not a financial advisor, you would be best to get professional advice, but is does sound feasible.
I presume you read the details regarding balance of family etc.
Good luck


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Is the $50,000 (that's mentioned here) a government bond as well? Will it be paid back in full (if no expenses were occurred) or paid back in part (if expenses were occurred)?

How long is the $50,000 held for if it is to be eventually paid back? 10 years?

Thanks guys.


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> Is the $50,000 (that's mentioned here) a government bond as well? Will it be paid back in full (if no expenses were occurred) or paid back in part (if expenses were occurred)?
> 
> How long is the $50,000 held for if it is to be eventually paid back? 10 years?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Unfortunately the $50,000 is the fee, you never see it again


----------



## Maggie-May24

I assume people go the 173 ---> 143 path if they want to split up the payments a bit, but I believe it ultimately costs more for the 2 combined visas vs. applying straight for the 143.

You'd need to speak with a financial planner about whether it made sense to rearrange your mortgage to finance this.

As AussieSteve has said, the $50K is the application fee and it's non-refundable. You're basically buying a fast-track visa for parents since the "regular" parent visas have quoted processing times "up to 30 years" due to the low allocation of places vs. high number of applications.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Ok. Thanks for the information. I'll be going and applying directly for the 143 rather than the combined. I rather get the whole process over and done with as quickly as possible incase anything unforeseen may arise. I'll be paying the extra $100,000 (for two parents), the standard application fee and the $14,000 bond ($10,000 + $4,000).

If I pay the $100,000 fast processing money when will PR be granted? What's the average timeline?

Also, when can the parents enter n exit the country (Australia) like a PR? As soon as the application is submitted and a bridging visa given?

Before they get the PR can they enter? Can the parents apply while in Australia on a visitor visa?


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> Ok. Thanks for the information. I'll be going and applying directly for the 143 rather than the combined. I rather get the whole process over and done with as quickly as possible incase anything unforeseen may arise. I'll be paying the extra $100,000 (for two parents), the standard application fee and the $14,000 bond ($10,000 + $4,000).
> 
> If I pay the $100,000 fast processing money when will PR be granted? What's the average timeline?
> 
> Also, when can the parents enter n exit the country (Australia) like a PR? As soon as the application is submitted and a bridging visa given?
> 
> Before they get the PR can they enter? Can the parents apply while in Australia on a visitor visa?


The site has the details but if I remember correctly it is 12 to 24 months. They could get a bridging visa if they are in Australia on a visa without a no further stay condition.
As I said before are sure your partner meets the balance of family test, you don't want to loose your application fee.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Yeah they would meet the balance test as their daughter, my wife, is their only child..

I think if they come here on a visitor visa they would be placed under a no further stay condition.

If they applied back in their homeland could they still visit Australia without wiping out their parent visa application?


----------



## aussiesteve

thesmoothsuit said:


> Yeah they would meet the balance test as their daughter, my wife, is their only child..
> 
> I think if they come here on a visitor visa they would be placed under a no further stay condition.
> 
> If they applied back in their homeland could they still visit Australia without wiping out their parent visa application?


That makes it easy 
Yes they can come on a visitors visa while they are waiting for the grant.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Thanks Steve, very much appreciate your time, guidance and advice.


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Do you know when you have to pay the $50,000 (per parent) fee? Is it at the date of application submission?


----------



## thesmoothsuit

Is there any age requirements for this visa (143)? 

I can not find any, but I like to make sure there isn't any.


----------



## shingle

The maximum time they can stay in Aus awaiting grant of 143 is 12 months- on a 600 visa. So don't come over until 12m before grant is due - difficult to get that timing just right ( mine has taken 19m & about to be granted if that helps). & they have to go offshore for Grant. 
Payment of 2nd VAC (the 43600) is requested immediately before grant.


----------



## shingle

You only get a Bridging a Visa if over 65 & applying for the Aged Parent version. 143 is for under 65's


----------



## tungjohn

Thanks for all info above. We only can afford for my dad on Contributory Parent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 143) and the visa has been granted for nearly 2 years now. And my dad want to sponsor for my mom as a partner. But seem like he need to wait for 3 more years is that wright? also not sure can he travel outside off Australia without effect to the "5 years" waiting prior? 
I could not find any documents about this.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24

That's correct, your father cannot sponsor his wife for a partner visa for 5 years after receiving his 143 visa (otherwise every married parent couple would simply apply for one and then go for a partner visa for the other). He can travel as much as he'd like without affecting that 5-year period. The only thing travel would affect is his residency towards citizenship (can't be outside Australia more than 12 months in the 4 years before applying, and not more than 90 days in the year before applying).


----------



## yueyuese

*age pension*



Rahul_at_HumanServices said:


> Hi Candle, I'm Rahul and I work at the Australian Government Department of Human Services in a team that responds to enquiries about Centrelink on social media sites like this one.


hi, Rahul

I have a few questions:

1. for parents arrived with visa 143, they can receive age pension in 10 years, if they have been an Australian resident for a continuous period of at least 10 yeasr, or for a number of periods that more than 10 years, with one of the periods being at least 5 years.

for a continuous period of at least 10 yeasrif they go to overseas for less than 3 months, still means continuous period?

for a number of periods that more than 10 years, with one of the periods being at least 5 years, how many days oversea holiday does not break this 5 years continuous period?

2, how long for the AOS period under visa 143.

Thanks!


----------



## carboy

Maggie-May24 said:


> I assume people go the 173 ---> 143 path if they want to split up the payments a bit, but I believe it ultimately costs more for the 2 combined visas vs. applying straight for the 143.
> 
> You'd need to speak with a financial planner about whether it made sense to rearrange your mortgage to finance this.
> 
> As AussieSteve has said, the $50K is the application fee and it's non-refundable. You're basically buying a fast-track visa for parents since the "regular" parent visas have quoted processing times "up to 30 years" due to the low allocation of places vs. high number of applications.


Hi Maggie-May24 & AussieSteve, even if the $50K application fee is non-refundable I think the good side is they have medicare coverage?


----------



## aussiesteve

carboy said:


> Hi Maggie-May24 & AussieSteve, even if the $50K application fee is non-refundable I think the good side is they have medicare coverage?


I am not sure, any medical costs may come from the extra $10,000 security deposit you have to pay.


----------



## carboy

aussiesteve said:


> I am not sure, any medical costs may come from the extra $10,000 security deposit you have to pay.


Thanks for the reply aussiesteve, I just checked the website and saw this

Contributory Parent visa (subclass 143)

This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa to:

stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
*enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses*
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).

I think the 10k security deposit or assurance of support is to cover for financial support

_A person or organisation must also give you an assurance of support. They can be your sponsor or another person. Up to three people can agree to give you a joint assurance of support.

An assurance of support is a legal commitment to give you financial support so that you do not have to rely on social security payments. The assurance covers you and any family members included in your application.

An assurer must:

give you financial assistance for ten years
repay any recoverable social security payments you receive in the first ten years of living in Australia
lodge a bond for each applicant aged 18 years or older:
AUD10 000 - for the main applicant
AUD4000 - for each adult family member included in your application._

So is it safe to say that the higher visa cost will give them the benefit of medicare?

Cheers


----------



## GBP

Medicare is one of the social security payments, no?


----------



## shingle

No it's not a Social Security payment. Those are things like Centrelink payments for unemployment etc
Carboy, they will be entitled to Medicare once they have their PR granted.
The AoS is taken in case they do try to access the Social Security system- it is recovered from that amount which is being held in a bond.


----------



## carboy

shingle said:


> No it's not a Social Security payment. Those are things like Centrelink payments for unemployment etc
> Carboy, they will be entitled to Medicare once they have their PR granted.
> The AoS is taken in case they do try to access the Social Security system- it is recovered from that amount which is being held in a bond.


Thanks for the reply shingle! Cheers


----------



## hdhami

Hi everyone
M glad if someone shuld tell me how long it will take to grant contributory 143 visa.our lodgement date is 15- 04- 2014 almost 19 months till now.we Still dnt get CO or any call by immigration. 
Today I just sent a mail at [email protected] to check the processing time.
They said "We are currently assessing for finalization applications lodged up to 06 January 2014".
How much more time i have to wait? &#128533;
Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24

Processing times for visas are difficult to predict. It sounds like they have a higher volume of applications which would push out the times. Hopefully you should hear something in the next few months.


----------



## Sandz

Does any1 know the cost of contributory 143 visa


----------



## aussiesteve

Sandz said:


> Does any1 know the cost of contributory 143 visa


Around $50,000 plus $10,000 security deposit.


----------



## lamsam

Hi everyone , 
I am going to apply for my mother for contributory parent visa subclass 143.
According to the immi site it may take 2 years but she cant stay alone for such a long period , therefore after applying for this visa can I apply for a multiple entry visitor visa for her , so that while the visa 143 is processing she cAn stay with us for few months.


----------



## aussiesteve

lamsam said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I am going to apply for my mother for contributory parent visa subclass 143.
> According to the immi site it may take 2 years but she cant stay alone for such a long period , therefore after applying for this visa can I apply for a multiple entry visitor visa for her , so that while the visa 143 is processing she cAn stay with us for few months.


There is no reason why she couldn't apply, but she maybe eligible for a 173 visa which breaks up the payment and would allow her to stay.
Don't forget she will need to pass a medical exam and you will need to meet the balance of family test.
What country is she a citizen of? 
It would probably be best to consider consulting with a Registered Migration Agent to develop a viable plan.


----------



## lamsam

aussiesteve said:


> There is no reason why she couldn't apply, but she maybe eligible for a 173 visa which breaks up the payment and would allow her to stay.
> Don't forget she will need to pass a medical exam and you will need to meet the balance of family test.
> What country is she a citizen of?
> It would probably be best to consider consulting with a Registered Migration Agent to develop a viable plan.


Thanz a lot for your fast reply . I have gone through the entire process and she is eligible for 143. I dont wann apply for 173 which is the temporry one as the waiting time is same and i dont have problem paying the money at once . My main concern is if immi gives multiple entry visitor visa to someone who has already applied for 143 , which clearly shows that she doesnt have interest to go back to her country. Generally for granting the visitor visa immi wants to make sure applicant will return back to her country after the granted period . Or can you pls suggest me if i should take a multiple entry visitor visa 6000 first then apply for 143 when she comes to aus . Ill contact a migration agent but before that wanna get an idea about the feasible solutions. Thanz.


----------



## nimmiranaweera

143 parent visa holder single mother is having two daughters Australian citizen
is she need to pay assurance support?
is she eligible for any payment? and how long will be waiting for the payment?
and what are the payment?


----------



## Anitawill

Hello everyone,

I am a new member to this forum and recently applied for a Contributory Parent 143 visa while my mother is here in Australia as a tourist on 12 months stay period( with multiple entries allowed during this time). 

The Contributory Parent visa application was sent back as there is a 8503- No Further Stay condition on her tourist visa. The parent visa requires the applicant to be onshore at the time of applying for this visa.

As she has multiple entries on tourist visa I wanted to know if she could go back to her country so we could apply for the parent visa here and then come back on the same tourist visa again. 

Also, does the current tourist visa get canceled as soon as we apply for the parent visa here?

Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## thinh7tn

Hi everyone,
My first post in the forum! So pardon me being all new to this 
I'm currently in the process of preparing all the documents to apply for a CPV 143 for my mom.
I want to ask if both my partner and I can be her sponsors and if so, do we each have to fill out form 40?

Many thanks,
Nana


----------



## hunsister

Hi Becky, parents do not have to apply for temporary (173) prior to applying for permanent (143). I have just applied (from Canada) for a 143 directly. The only rationale given to me about the 173 subclass is that it spreads out the fee over a longer period. Given that the fee is not an issue for me, I didn't feel there was any advantage in applying for the 173 first.


----------



## hunsister

Hi, I am applying for a Contributory Parent Visa (subclass 143) from Canada. I received an acknowledgement of receipt of my application about a week ago. Can anyone advise me of what sorts of steps this process entails and the timing? For example, will I basically hear nothing for months or years? Will I receive notices that further documentation is required and, if so, what sort of extra info might be requested? Is "no news, good news"? I realize the application process may take 2-1/2 to 3 years but I'm wondering what to expect. Thanks.


----------



## CCMS

Anitawill said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and recently applied for a Contributory Parent 143 visa while my mother is here in Australia as a tourist on 12 months stay period( with multiple entries allowed during this time).
> 
> The Contributory Parent visa application was sent back as there is a 8503- No Further Stay condition on her tourist visa. The parent visa requires the applicant to be onshore at the time of applying for this visa.
> 
> As she has multiple entries on tourist visa I wanted to know if she could go back to her country so we could apply for the parent visa here and then come back on the same tourist visa again.
> 
> Also, does the current tourist visa get canceled as soon as we apply for the parent visa here?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you.


I keep wondering why people embark on this complicated journey without getting some professional advice first. You are willing to spend 50 thousand dollars on application fees, but not a couple of hundred to get some professional advice first and avoid such basic and unnecessary mistakes as lodging an invalid application. The sc. 143 does NOT require the parent to be onshore at the time of application. If you have so little understanding of the process ( and yes, it is confusing and complicated) maybe you should ask yourself if you should be doing it on your own. In comparison with the application fees, it is not really that expensive to get a professional to deal with it all and get it done properly. It may save you time and money in the long run and you'll have peace of mind, because a professional will be with you throughout the process.


----------



## gsb733

Good morning all
I am new to this forum. I applied 143 visa for my parents in November 2015. Assuming now waiting has gone to almost 40 months. Anyone who has applied visa before me?
Also I am trying to make timeline for 143 visa where we can add members.
Thanks


----------



## gsb733

yea processing has gone almost upto 40 months


----------



## hunsister

gsb733 said:


> yea processing has gone almost upto 40 months


Do you have any concrete information about the length of the queue? The gentleman who posted is asking for actual knowledge, i.e., if you know someone who has applied, when they applied, how long they've waited, etc. As someone who has applied quite recently, it is very discouraging to read a comment simply stating the waiting time is now 40 months without any supporting information. I'd really appreciate knowing what is actually happening to actual applicants. Thanks! Maggie


----------



## hunsister

gsb733 said:


> Good morning all
> I am new to this forum. I applied 143 visa for my parents in November 2015. Assuming now waiting has gone to almost 40 months. Anyone who has applied visa before me?
> Also I am trying to make timeline for 143 visa where we can add members.
> Thanks


Hi, I think creating a timeline would be great. I went through all the applicants and virtually none was a 143 application. I'm from Canada. My only children live and work in Australia and are both Australian citizens. I have no partner. I applied under subclass 143 in February, 2017. I will complete the information on the timelines if you do as well. Perhaps it will create some momentum. Maggie


----------



## thinh7tn

gsb733 said:


> Good morning all
> I am new to this forum. I applied 143 visa for my parents in November 2015. Assuming now waiting has gone to almost 40 months. Anyone who has applied visa before me?
> Also I am trying to make timeline for 143 visa where we can add members.
> Thanks


I think they are processing up to Oct/Nov 2014 now so you are very close. Hang in there! 
To find out, you can always send a generic email to [email protected] at month-end. You don't need to write anything, as this will generate an automated response which provides you with the latest update and information on every class of parent visa. About halfway down the return email, you will see which month the authorities are currently processing for the 143 visa class. Note that this date does fluctuate - for example, in the beginning of June 2014, the delay was reportedly down to "16 months"; but by the end of that same month it had returned to 18 months again.

I hope this helps


----------



## gsb733

hunsister said:


> Do you have any concrete information about the length of the queue? The gentleman who posted is asking for actual knowledge, i.e., if you know someone who has applied, when they applied, how long they've waited, etc. As someone who has applied quite recently, it is very discouraging to read a comment simply stating the waiting time is now 40 months without any supporting information. I'd really appreciate knowing what is actually happening to actual applicants. Thanks! Maggie


hello Maggie
those both posts were from me. I wanted to reply to your post for letting you know processing time.
Yea, unfortunate its true about processing time. I have confirm with migration agent. Also immi website also states processing time from 35-39 months. Its disappointed even after paying some much money, application has to wait such a long period.
I have created timeline and will put link asap.
regards 
gurvinder


----------



## hunsister

thinh7tn said:


> I think they are processing up to Oct/Nov 2014 now so you are very close. Hang in there!
> To find out, you can always send a generic email to [email protected] at month-end. You don't need to write anything, as this will generate an automated response which provides you with the latest update and information on every class of parent visa. About halfway down the return email, you will see which month the authorities are currently processing for the 143 visa class. Note that this date does fluctuate - for example, in the beginning of June 2014, the delay was reportedly down to "16 months"; but by the end of that same month it had returned to 18 months again.
> 
> I hope this helps


 Thanks so much! Excellent info! Maggie


----------



## hunsister

gsb733 said:


> hello Maggie
> those both posts were from me. I wanted to reply to your post for letting you know processing time.
> Yea, unfortunate its true about processing time. I have confirm with migration agent. Also immi website also states processing time from 35-39 months. Its disappointed even after paying some much money, application has to wait such a long period.
> I have created timeline and will put link asap.
> regards
> gurvinder


 Hi Gurvinder, I will do it tomorrow. I need to keep getting myself comfortable with the longer dates. I will continue to enjoy my life in Vancouver and visit my sons as often as I can in OZ and eventually all good things will happen! Maggie


----------



## thinh7tn

hunsister said:


> Thanks so much! Excellent info! Maggie


Hi Maggie, you are most welcome!
I just sent off my mom's application yesterday too so it'll be a very long haul for me but I'm glad yours is up very soon! 
All the best!
Nana


----------



## gsb733

hello guys. I am not able to post link to timeline as i am new member.


----------



## gsb733

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wyFLBy6p78y21TU4yLZNEcYxqK6Uj77JK4hD5QEC4xc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## murtza4u

Hi Respected members,

I am PR holder and living and working in Australia for 16 months now. I am the only child of my parents (meet the family balance test). I want to bring my parents to Australia to live with me permanently. One of my parents is over 65 years of ages. I checked and found several visa types for parents so I want to clear some of my doubts. I would request the forum members to clear my doubts as much as possible and please suggest what would be the most appropriate parent visa which I should go for.

1. What is the price/fee difference between if I go 173 first and then 143 and if I go directly for 143. Apart from price/fee, are there any other disadvantages to go for 173 & 143?

2. Once my parents will get 143 or other permanent parents visa, will they not be able to get any Centrelink or pension payments for 10 years?

3. What is the difference between 884, 864 and 173, 143? I think my parents are eligible for both the categories, please guide which one is better? or pros & cons for these paths.

4. There is an aged parent visa 804 which can be applied from onshore, is it worth going for this visa or should I go for the CPV. What are the pros and cons or difference between 804 and 143. To my understanding, with 804 my parents will not be able to get Medicare & Centrelink benefits unless the parent gets the visa (30 years waiting period). But with 143, they will start getting Medicare support as soon as the visa will be granted. And after 10 years, they will be able to get age pension, It that correct? Please advise which option I should go for?

5. While the 804 visa will be in progress, can my parents visit the home country during this period? How?

I would really appreciate guidance from senior & experienced members of this forum. 

Kind regards


----------



## CCMS

If the long-term goal is permanent settlement in Australia, then the only realistic option in my view is one of the contributory parent visas. 

The aged parent visas can be applied for and granted onshore and therefore come with a bridging visa.

The only advantage in applying for the temporary visa first is to spread the costs. Overall it will cost more this way, it will take longer and there is always the risk of medical issues developing before PR is granted.


----------



## murtza4u

CCMS said:


> If the long-term goal is permanent settlement in Australia, then the only realistic option in my view is one of the contributory parent visas.
> 
> The aged parent visas can be applied for and granted onshore and therefore come with a bridging visa.
> 
> The only advantage in applying for the temporary visa first is to spread the costs. Overall it will cost more this way, it will take longer and there is always the risk of medical issues developing before PR is granted.


Thank you very much @CCMS

By aged parent visa, you mean 884 or 864? which comes with bridging visa. can you please elaborate the difference between them?


----------



## ampk

murtza4u said:


> Thank you very much @CCMS
> 
> By aged parent visa, you mean 884 or 864? which comes with bridging visa. can you please elaborate the difference between them?


It will be the expensive one, from top of my head it is $50,000 but that can be each or as a couple I can not remember (without checking that may be an onshore and an offshore number).

If you are spending that sort of money, you should employ the services of a RMA like CCMS.


----------



## hunsister

murtza4u said:


> Hi Respected members,
> 
> I am PR holder and living and working in Australia for 16 months now. I am the only child of my parents (meet the family balance test). I want to bring my parents to Australia to live with me permanently. One of my parents is over 65 years of ages. I checked and found several visa types for parents so I want to clear some of my doubts. I would request the forum members to clear my doubts as much as possible and please suggest what would be the most appropriate parent visa which I should go for.
> 
> 1. What is the price/fee difference between if I go 173 first and then 143 and if I go directly for 143. Apart from price/fee, are there any other disadvantages to go for 173 & 143?
> 
> 2. Once my parents will get 143 or other permanent parents visa, will they not be able to get any Centrelink or pension payments for 10 years?
> 
> 3. What is the difference between 884, 864 and 173, 143? I think my parents are eligible for both the categories, please guide which one is better? or pros & cons for these paths.
> 
> 4. There is an aged parent visa 804 which can be applied from onshore, is it worth going for this visa or should I go for the CPV. What are the pros and cons or difference between 804 and 143. To my understanding, with 804 my parents will not be able to get Medicare & Centrelink benefits unless the parent gets the visa (30 years waiting period). But with 143, they will start getting Medicare support as soon as the visa will be granted. And after 10 years, they will be able to get age pension, It that correct? Please advise which option I should go for?
> 
> 5. While the 804 visa will be in progress, can my parents visit the home country during this period? How?
> 
> I would really appreciate guidance from senior & experienced members of this forum.
> 
> Kind regards


This article might help you - it appears that Aged Parent takes a much longer time. The only advantage of getting 173 and then 143 is to spread the payment over time BUT if during that period one of your parents has serious health issues, the 143 may be denied. I am quite sure you're correct about 10 years before being eligible for the pension but I am not certain about the medicare eligibility. Others may know.
https://www.immiaustralia.com.au/parentvisas/ Good luck. Maggie


----------



## hunsister

hunsister said:


> Thanks so much! Excellent info! Maggie


I have twice tried to get information by sending an email to the address you suggested. At the end of June, I received a reply with helpful information. However, at the end of July, I received no reply. Has this service been discontinued? I'm interested in knowing what date they are currently processing.


----------



## gsb733

hello hunsister
currently they are processing application received upto 25 nov 2014.
i received this information from other forum. one of member applied on 6 nov 2014 and is in final stage of getting visa approved.At this stage looks like 3 year waiting period.


----------



## CCMS

PROCESSING

In the 2016-17 Migration Program year, 1500 Non-Contributory Parent visa places are available for applicants applying from in and outside Australia.


OFFSHORE APPLICANTS (Subclass 103)

Once your application is allocated to a case officer, your eligibility for a visa will be assessed and if you are found to meet eligibility requirements your application will be placed in a queue and assigned a queue date to wait for a visa place. 

We are currently assessing for a queue date applications lodged on 24 December 2015.

We are currently assessing for finalization applications with a queue date including September 2009.


ONSHORE APPLICANTS (Subclass 804)

Once your application is allocated to a case officer, you or your authorised contact will be contacted and asked to provide more documents including police certificates and health clearances to complete your application. As soon as you are assessed as meeting all requirements your application will be placed in a queue and assigned a queue date to wait for a visa place. 

We are currently assessing for a queue date applications lodged up to 24 December 2015.

We are currently assessing for finalization applications with a queue date up to March 2010.



In the 2016-17 Migration Programme year, 7175 Contributory Parent visa places are available for applicants applying from in and outside Australia. Due to high numbers of Contributory Parent visa applications lodged in May and June 2014, processing time for these is expected to exceed 30 months.

OFFSHORE APPLICANTS (subclass 143/173)

When your application is allocated to an assessing officer, you or your authorised contact may be asked to provide more documents, including but not limited to, Assurance of Support (subclass 143 only), police certificates and health clearances to finalise your application. 

We are currently assessing applications lodged up to and including 13 October 2014.


ONSHORE APPLICANTS (subclass 864 and 884)

When your application is allocated to a case officer, you or your authorised contact will be asked to provide more documents, including but not limited to Assurance of Support (subclass 864 only), police certificates and health clearances to finalise your application. 

We are currently assessing applications lodged up to 8 September 2016.


TEMPORARY TO PERMANENT APPLICANTS (subclass 173 to 143 and 884 to 864)

We are currently assessing applications lodged up to 31 August 2016.


----------



## greenpeapods

*3 years is a long time just to get through the final stage*



gsb733 said:


> hello hunsister
> currently they are processing application received upto 25 nov 2014.
> i received this information from other forum. one of member applied on 6 nov 2014 and is in final stage of getting visa approved.At this stage looks like 3 year waiting period.


Hello gsb733,

My parents are in the last stage of their visa application and I thought I'd scour the forums to see what i can find out. I must say I was shocked when I read your post. Can you, please, tell me where you got your information from and if there's a website I can visit that gives a specific time frame?

Many thanks.


----------



## greenpeapods

Dear Rahul,

My parents are in the last phase of their wait for contributory parent visa 143. We deposited the money into Centrelink in July and received notification of approval in October. Could you give us an idea how much longer we'll have to wait before the visa is finally granted? My parents are elderly and getting quite anxious they may never get to see their grand children as they've been told they shouldn't be in Australia before then and the younger grandchild is not strong enough to travel due to being born prematurely. Someone on the forum says it's 3 years. An indication of the waiting time from the Centrelink approval would appreciated.


----------



## greenpeapods

Rahul_at_HumanServices said:


> deleted post


Dear Rahul,

My parents are in the last phase of their wait for contributory parent visa 143. We deposited the money into Centrelink in July and received notification of approval in October. Could you give us an idea how much longer we'll have to wait before the visa is finally granted? My parents are elderly and getting quite anxious they may never get to see their grand children as they've been told they shouldn't be in Australia before then and the younger grandchild is not strong enough to travel due to being born prematurely. Someone on the forum says it's 3 years. An indication of the waiting time from the Centrelink approval would appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Ritik

Hi there, Can someone help? I applied parent visa 143 last year in September, and i recently moved new Zealand and i will be living here for another 7-8 months. Would that have any effect on my Parents Visa file that i am spending long time overseas?


----------



## gsb733

@ritik
that should not effect on your parents visa.


----------

